# Judges Required!



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Fylde Kennel Association is now looking for judges for the 2012 Open show. Judges are required for all groups, if you would like to judge then please email me your details to the address below and you'll be put forward to the committee.

Also if your on the committee of a breed club and would like us to put on a classes for your breed and would also suggest a judge, then we are willing to do that as we have spaces for extra classes.

We also require some judge's for next year's match night's, this is unpaid, but we supply you with tea and biscuits and you get a bottle of wine at the end of the night.

My email address is : [email protected]

Please mark the email 'Open Show 2012'


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how many classes for rough collie and shelties ? i may be able to help. and where is the show held.


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> how many classes for rough collie and shelties ? i may be able to help. and where is the show held.


This year we have 3 classes for each, but if there are no entries then next year they prob won't be on. Held just outside blackpool.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ok . do you have a date for the show?


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> ok . do you have a date for the show?


This years show is 16th october. We have a date for next year but not confirmed yet. It will be in october!

As yet we have no entries for shelties for this year and closing is this saturday! So if you have any friends that would enter send them my way.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

send me details of the show and who is the judge for roughs and shelties and what classes they have ..................and i'll post them on our forum.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

its ok i found them and have posted them on our forum, hopefully you will get some entries.


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> its ok i found them and have posted them on our forum, hopefully you will get some entries.


Thank you, sorry i've been out since lunchtime today so haven't got back to you.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> Thank you, sorry i've been out since lunchtime today so haven't got back to you.


no problem.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

happy to cross-post on the Lab Forums if you need more Lab entries  (and possibly a few other breeds  )


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> happy to cross-post on the Lab Forums if you need more Lab entries  (and possibly a few other breeds  )


Thanks Swarthy, The breeds with no entries as of our committee meeting on tues night are as follows:-

Min Pin's
Chihuahua's
Westie's
G.S.P's
Australian Silky
Dalmatian
Boston Terrier (Think we've sorted this one)
Afghan
Lhasa Apso
Cocker Spaniel
ESS
Newfoundland
Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you post on FB at all? quite a few societies now seem to have FB groups and cross post their info on shows etc - it's such a shame that show entries across the board are down - I know some of the CH shows over the summer had very low entries - you would have thought though that Open and Limit shows would benefit as a result


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Do you post on FB at all? quite a few societies now seem to have FB groups and cross post their info on shows etc - it's such a shame that show entries across the board are down - I know some of the CH shows over the summer had very low entries - you would have thought though that Open and Limit shows would benefit as a result


I have been posting on some.

Hopfully will pick up soon,


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who have supplied information.

We still need more judges for Toys, Utility, Working, Pastoral, Hound and Terrier.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> Thank you to everyone who have supplied information.
> 
> We still need more judges for Toys, Utility, Working, Pastoral, Hound and Terrier.


Have sent the details onto someone I know who has owns hounds and gundogs (and judges both) and has a wide contact base across the dog show world - HTH


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ok. the schedule for this years show has now been out on the sheltie forum . i'll send you a pm with a list of judges for all breeds that appears on our collie forum. i could let you have the name of a judge for BIS (toys) also could find you a rough and sheltie judge for next year. let me know.


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Have sent the details onto someone I know who has owns hounds and gundogs (and judges both) and has a wide contact base across the dog show world - HTH





dexter said:


> ok. the schedule for this years show has now been out on the sheltie forum . i'll send you a pm with a list of judges for all breeds that appears on our collie forum. i could let you have the name of a judge for BIS (toys) also could find you a rough and sheltie judge for next year. let me know.


Thank you both very much, we are collecting as many judges information as possible as we may add new breeds next year and i think we need a judge for our limit show as well now.


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to all who have emailed me and supplied information.

I am replying to everyone to say thank you and we will be in contact soon. With the amount of emails i'm getting it is taking alittle while to reply.

We still need judges for Toys, Utility, Hound and Terrier's.

Please can i can that people EMAIL me at [email protected] with the subject as 'Open Show 2012' and not to PM me on here, it's just so it is easier to print off your information to take to the committee.

Thank you again!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i can give you anumber for a lady that gives cc's in bichons probs happy to do other toy breeds


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> i can give you anumber for a lady that gives cc's in bichons probs happy to do other toy breeds


Thank's Dexter. All numbers are welcomed.


----------

